# Should ads in CL and Kijiji be considered?



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am a very new member and I actually don't have a Golden right now. I am in the process of trying to adopt an adult Golden (1 year +). Although it is rare to find a Golden in need of rescue where I am right now.

I check out ads in CL and Kijiji and sometimes get tempted by the ads in there but wonder if they should be considered?

I saw this ad for a Golden puppy but not sure why the price seem to be so much lower then the breeders that I've seen. Does that mean the puppy is not registered or something?

Golden Retriever Puppies - Vancouver Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.

Thank you in advance for your input and feedback.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take a look at the puppy buyers checklist and discussion in this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

If the breeder has not done the medical clearances on his breeding dogs you run a higher risk of genetic defect, or an unhealthy puppy. Most, if not all, reputable breeders will not advertise their puppies on kijiji, craigslist, or any classified ad venue.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would first look at the top of the selecting a puppy area of the forum for the stickies of lists of thinks to look for in a breeder. Then contact the breeder and ask the questions listed in the stickies. Some examples are what clearances do the parents have, i.e. hip, elbow, eye and heart clearances. Do the parent's parents have their 4 clearances, and so on back in the pedigree? Are the puppies CKC registered? Can you meet the mother and the father (if on site)? 

If the person selling the pups is not willing to answer all your questions happily, or the answers are not to your satisfaction, run the other way.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

It's hard to say. Kijiji can be verrry deceiving and CL has mostly people trying to rehome pets, and not that many available. 
At first I tried for months and months, looking for a GR in Vancouver, but there are virtually none. I am so jealous but also so sad for the areas who have dozens of beauliful golden waiting to be rescued. Anyways, whith kijiji, the rul of thumb if to basically aviod people who advertise there puppies and "MINI COCKA-POODLE-POM-TERRIER, NO PAPERS BUT OH-SO CUTE". There are occasionally people who are breeders and advertise with a higher price, but have CKC registration, but of course, call them up and ask for health clearances, pedigrees, pictures, etc. And try to meet the parents, the breeders and visit the facilities. So basically the same procedure as any other rescue or breeder. Good luck on your search!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Abby said:


> It's hard to say. Kijiji can be verrry deceiving and CL has mostly people trying to rehome pets, and not that many available.
> At first I tried for months and months, looking for a GR in Vancouver, but there are virtually none. I am so jealous but also so sad for the areas who have dozens of beauliful golden waiting to be rescued.


Funny you say that, I have often commented in the rescue section about how I'd like to take all the lonely goldens down south and bring them to Vancouver because there are so many people waiting to rescue goldens here. We looked also, for 3 years, and nothing. Nothing in shelters, in rescue or anywhere else. You should see the big pile of applications we have at my branch of the SPCA for people waiting for a Golden to come through our doors. None yet in my 2.5 years there. Unfortunately many of those people will turn to pet stores and byb's to find them. 

At least the lack of goldens needing rescuing here means, I hope, that everyone in Vancouver is holding on their lovely goldens because they are such wonderful dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think it can be a good thing or a bad thing. Personally if it is a litter of puppies, I would ask to see the clearances, because you dont want to support a backyard breeder. But there have been several members here that have got some older goldens thru craigs list that were healthy and good dogs. Usualy they are around 10-15 months old and when people get rid of them. It is when they are acting out and have lost that cute little puppiness. 
Some of the rescues have got their dogs from there.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you considered looking at Washington and Oregon on Petfinders or checking the rescues there? We aren't as desperate as the US Southeast, but there are goldens available (and the rescues are swamped!) Dogs seem to be transferred across the border with some regularity in the New England and Upper Midwest - why not on the West Coast?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Alice is considering Alamo, a 5 year old Goldie, from a northern BC branch of the SPCA. He's being transferred to her this Thursday and they're having a look at him on Friday. Fingers crossed for them!


----------



## MyGirlFrankie (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm new on here but my dog was listed on CL. We had already contacted a rescue when I found her ad. However, they told me they had a potential candidate and it sounded exactly like the CL ad. Turns out, it was her. She's just come home to us last night and she's amazing so far. She's 3.5, she's potty trained, she has some obedience skills and she's lived with a family before. Down here in Los Angeles there have been several young goldens available on CL so I wouldn't rule it out. We loved both rescues we worked with though too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Jackie

I'm excited for Alice to meet Alamo!


----------

